# Who Is Your Favorite Pokemon Starter [POLL]



## Master Dimentio (Apr 6, 2019)

With the reveal of a 8th generation of Pokemon with Sword/Shield... I thought it would be a good time to take a look back at all of the wonderful starter Pokemon we've had over the years. With us entering Gen 8th, yet again there's a question that has been on my mind for ages. What is the most beloved starter Pokemon of all time? And to help us decided this... I made a straw poll for us to vote on. By doing this I'm hoping we can open up a discussion here about our favorite starter Pokemon and why they are our favorites. 

Since the Galar starters are so new that we know nothing about them or what they evolve into, they have been excluded from this poll to be fair to the other starters. Also Eevee and Pikachu are apart of this list since they were starters in Yellow/Let's Go Eevee. 

Happy Voting and Discussing!

https://www.strawpoll.me/17756069/


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 6, 2019)

Where is the vote system? What kind of Poll is this?


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 6, 2019)

Threads have poll option, wouldn't that be simpler to use?
Voted anyway.


----------



## Master Dimentio (Apr 6, 2019)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Where is the vote system? What kind of Poll is this?


Poll was premade from straw poll so i can share the poll on other websites and discord servers as well. I want to make sure to get the absolute most votes possible and not everyone hangs round GBAtemp. Sorry for not clarifying.


----------



## D4X (Apr 7, 2019)

Voted! For me it was a clear winner.

The results at the moment are unexpected honestly!


----------



## Ryccardo (Apr 20, 2019)

What a rhetorical question...


----------



## AtsuNii (Apr 20, 2019)

why not make the poll here, would have been alot easier.


----------



## Xzi (Apr 20, 2019)

I hate Sun and Moon, but Rowlet is still my favorite of any starter.  I love both his evolutions.  Piplup and Snivy would be 2nd and 3rd best for me, respectively.


----------



## Stwert (Apr 22, 2019)

Shocking revelations time - I’ve never really played a Pokemon game. Not since the original GameBoy and even then it was probably about 2 minutes worth before I got bored.

Keep thinking I should give it another go, seems to be quite a popular game


----------



## jagzphoenix (Apr 27, 2019)

Eevee for sure!


----------



## Tsukimori (Apr 28, 2019)

The fact that it has taken so long for Eevee to be a starter Pokemon just shows Game Freak knew it was too good a choice. It's cute and has multiple, strong evolutions - if you were privy to the latter information, it would be tough to dissuade anyone from choosing another starter.


----------



## astralskeptic (May 6, 2019)

Rip Chimchar, no one has voted for him/her so far.


----------



## AdenTheThird (May 6, 2019)

You forgot my favorite one ),:


----------



## Sethtimus Prime (May 15, 2019)

I'm surprised Pikachu isn't higher.


----------



## Sylvaire99 (May 15, 2019)

Charmander's always going to be the best. Treeko is up there too.


----------



## rustinrj (May 16, 2019)

My fave starter is Chikorita.


----------



## Condarkness_XY (Jun 10, 2019)

Favorite and always will be is Charmander.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 10, 2019)

Torchic because of Blaziken and including later Mega Blaziken.


----------



## Slysoft (Jun 14, 2019)

Definitely swampert for the typing.


----------



## GayCoonie (Jun 24, 2019)

I love Oshawott, and his evolution Dewott even more. That said, I hate Samurott's design, so I actually have a level 100 Dewott that I beat Black with.


----------



## Nash213 (Jul 5, 2019)

Listen, we all know Rowlet is the best starter. I mean, look into his eyes and say he's not.


----------

